# Höhenprofil erstellen



## Fette Qualle (6. April 2006)

wie erstellt Ihr Höhenprofile?

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem tool, das GPS-Daten von einer Tour in ein schönes Profil umwandelt, in welches man dann auch noch verschiedene Kommentare eintragen kann.

bin mal gespannt


----------



## Schwabe (6. April 2006)

Hi

Wie wärs mit diesem, bietet zwar keinen GPS Download ist aber für Biker sicher ganz intressant http://www.watzmann.de/eclimb.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMaschsee (7. April 2006)

@Fette Qualle (Was für ein Nickname  )

Die meisten digitalen Karten (MapSend (Magellan), Kompass, MagicMaps etc.) können Höhenprofile von GPS-Tracks darstellen. Dies gilt auch für die Programme TTQV und Fugawi. Ob NH-Top50Trans auch Höhenprofile darstellen kann, weiß ich nicht. 

Leider lassen sich die Profile meist nicht exportieren. Die Darstellungen können als Screen-Shot in Grafik-Dateien kopiert werden, z.B. mit dem Programm Hardcopy. Mit dem Höhenprofil als Grafik (.jpg, .bmp, .png etc.) kannst Du dann alle Veränderungen vornehmen.

Von meiner letzten TransAlp habe ich Höhenprofile ins Netz gestellt. Diese wurden sowohl mit dem HAC-4 als auch mit der MapSend-Software für meinen Magellan eXplorist erstellt. Findest Du hier.


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (7. April 2006)

Hi,

wir erstellen unsere Höhenprofile mit dem HAC4. Um genauer zu sein die Höhenprofile werden vom Gerät automatisch erzeugt. Voraussetzung ist natürlich, dass Du die Tour dann vorher gefahren bist. Der HAC4plus ist ein Fahrradcomputer mit Höhenmessung, absolut empfehlenswert. Du kannst das Höhenprofil natürlich auch editieren.

Wenn Du die Tour nicht fahren willst und vorher ein Höhenprofil brauchst kannst Du das mit Fugawi machen, sieht aber mit Verlaub gesagt etwas komisch aus 

Beispiel:http://www.bergabfahrer.de/2005/hp2.html


----------



## MikeMaschsee (7. April 2006)

Berg-abfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du die Tour nicht fahren willst und vorher ein Höhenprofil brauchst kannst Du das mit Fugawi machen, sieht aber mit Verlaub gesagt etwas komisch aus



Bei der Planung von Touren am PC muss man natürlich berücksichtigen, dass die Höhenprofile nur so gut sind, wie die zugrund liegenden Höhendaten (DEM). Wenn die Höhenmodelle unvollständig sind, zeichnet Fugawi auch das Höhenprofil unvollständig. Am besten für Europa sind derzeit die SRTM3-Daten mit einer Genauigkeit von 90m; SRTM1 mit 30m Genauigkeit derzeit nur für USA. Die können nach Fugawi importiert werden. Bei der Erstellung eines Höhenprofils muss dann natürlich auch DEM als Bezugsgröße eingestellt sein.

Gruß,
Mike


----------



## Fette Qualle (7. April 2006)

Gute Infos Leute, danke.

Noch zur Verdeutlichung: Ich möchte keine Profile VOR der Tour erstellen. Nur NACH der Tour zur Visualisierung, Auswertung usw.

@Bergabfahrer: Klar, HAC4 ist super, aber ich möchte nicht am MTB und Rennrad einen dranhaben, wenn ich das GPS locker vom einen ans andere mitnehmen kann und mir dieses ja auch alle relevanten Daten liefert.
Mein Ziel ist also, Höhenprofile in HAC4-Qualität (Deine schauen echt super aus) ohne HAC4 (nur mit GPS) zu bekommen.

@MikeMaschsee: Hardcopy ist geil. Das kannte ich nicht. Jetzt kann ich die Profile die ich mit GPSTrackmaker oder GPS Track-Analyse erzeuge, als .jpg weiterverwenden, das konnte ich bisher nicht. 

Gibts noch andere Lösungen da draussen??


----------



## Wuudi (7. April 2006)

Nunja, alle GPS-Tools gelten als Verdächtige.

Fugawi, CompeGPS, etc...


----------



## MikeMaschsee (7. April 2006)

Fette Qualle schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder GPS Track-Analyse erzeuge ...



Wassn das für'n Tool ? Bin ja immer auf der Suche nach neuen Spielzeugen.


----------



## Fette Qualle (7. April 2006)

GPS Track-Analyse erlaubt es, gefahrene Touren in verschiedenen Grafikarten darzustellen. Z.B. als 2dimensionales Höhenprofil, oder auch in 3D (hab ich angehängt, Hardcopy sei dank , sogar 3D-drehbar. 

Andere Spielereien auch machbar, Steigungsdiagramm etwa.

So richtig kenn ich mich damit aber auch noch nicht aus.


----------



## b-r-m (8. April 2006)

Fette Qualle schrieb:
			
		

> Hardcopy ist geil. Das kannte ich nicht. Jetzt kann ich die Profile die ich mit GPSTrackmaker oder GPS Track-Analyse erzeuge, als .jpg weiterverwenden, das konnte ich bisher nicht.


Irrtum! An jedem Windows-Rechner   erzeugt ein Druck auf die Taste [Druck] bzw. [Print Screen] eine _hardcopy_ des Bildschirminhaltes im Zwischenspeicher (Clipboard), und diese kann in jedem beliebigen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (Paint, PhotoEditor, u.s.w) mit der Funktion _"Bearbeiten - (Bild) Einfügen"_ importiert und weiterbearbeitet werden. Will man nur den Inhalt des "aktiven" (im Vordergrund befindlichen) Fensters kopieren, so drückt man die Tasten [ALT] & [Druck] gemeinsam. Das Programm Hardcopy ist also nicht erforderlich, wenn man den Bildschirminhalt oder den Inhalt einzelner Fenster als Bild benötigt.


----------



## Stevan (10. April 2006)

Hallo,

nachdem das wichtigste Programm bisher noch nicht genannt wurde, spring ich mal kurz ein:

Ich kann nur wärmstens HRM Profil empfehlen:
http://www.rwelz.homepage.t-online.de/

Ursprünglich für den HAC und andere entwickelt, kann es jetzt auch GPS-Formate einlesen. Wird auch von Ciclosport als Ciclotour vermarktet.

Bietet auch umfassende Trainingsauswertung, aber die Höhenprofile die es erzeugen kann sind sehr schön. Nur die Bedienung ist recht gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Jedenfalls kann man TTQV und Konsorten im Vergleich dazu vollkommen vergessen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeMaschsee (10. April 2006)

b-r-m schrieb:
			
		

> Irrtum! An jedem Windows-Rechner   erzeugt ein Druck auf die Taste [Druck] bzw. [Print Screen] eine _hardcopy_ des Bildschirminhaltes im Zwischenspeicher (Clipboard), und diese kann in jedem beliebigen Bildbearbeitungsprogramm (Paint, PhotoEditor, u.s.w) mit der Funktion _"Bearbeiten - (Bild) Einfügen"_ importiert und weiterbearbeitet werden. Will man nur den Inhalt des "aktiven" (im Vordergrund befindlichen) Fensters kopieren, so drückt man die Tasten [ALT] & [Druck] gemeinsam. Das Programm Hardcopy ist also nicht erforderlich, wenn man den Bildschirminhalt oder den Inhalt einzelner Fenster als Bild benötigt.



Will man aber einen Bildschirmausschnitt (z.B. ohne Fenster-Rahmen, Status-Leisten, Menüs etc.) abgreifen und als Datei speichern, braucht man die Hilfe eines Zusatzprogrammes.


----------



## Stevan (10. April 2006)

Vielleicht hätte ich ein Beispiel zeigen sollen:





Man kann natürlich auch Puls, Geschwindigkeit einblenden, Hintergründe und Farben ändern. Kurzum alles was die grafische Darstellung betrifft.
Vor allem auch eine Belagzuordnung (Schotter, Teer, Pfad, Schieben). Den Aufwand hab ich hier leider nicht getrieben, hätte alle HAC-Marken auswerten müssen und die vergessenen dazumachen...


----------



## Clearfield (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Stevan

genau sone Auswertung bin ich zur Zeit am Suchen. Wie würdest Du das denn lösen mit den diversen Untergründen? Gem. Ciclosport kann nur der HAC5 Waypoints setzen. Gibst Du denen dann Namen wie T, dann weisst Du ab jetzt folgt Teer oder so? Kann ich dann die Farben in der Software von Ciclosport ändern?

DAnke für Deine Hilfe!

Gruss,
Clearfield


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!
Ich finde GPS Track Analyse recht gut. Wurde weiter oben eh schon erwähnt: http://www.gps-freeware.de/Beschreibung.aspx


----------



## grothauu (16. Oktober 2009)

Zur Ungenauigkeit von Messungen:

Forenlink1


und noch aufschlussreicher

Forenlink2

Wenn dann barometrisch, zumindest wenn enge Täler/Schluchten durchfahren werden.


----------

